# AFAW Big Beach - Issues with building one?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting ready to build mine and wondered if anyone had any issues with building one? I'll be using cork tape, Fuji reel seat, and Fuji Alconite guides. Colors and fancy butt wraps design have yet to be determined.

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

had no issues with mine, but it was a fairly simple project for me, as I left the shrink tube in place to use coasters, no reel seat, so essentially just did a ferrule wrap and wrapped the guides.

I wouldn't think you should have any problems.

Good Luck 
Mark

:fishing:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*AFAW Rods*

I have wrapped a 13 foot Surf and a 11 foot Estuary with no problems.

I did put a reel seat on because I had one, but did fish with coasters during testing. I use tarred seiners twine for the split butt wrap but left the heat shrink on. Both made up to excellent fishing rods. 

I haven't wrapped a Beach yet, but really can't see any problems. JMHO C2


----------



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

Is there anywhere to buy the AFAW rods (fully constructed) online? I looked but couldn't find a source?


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

SaltSlinger said:


> Is there anywhere to buy the AFAW rods (fully constructed) online? I looked but couldn't find a source?


Tommy Farmer sells them:

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*AFAW Rods*

Saltslinger;

Did you get my PM? Tell him that Charlie2 sent you. C2


----------

